# STAR TORTOISE EGG LAYING ISSUE



## kennrocks (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtPa5RNxX7M

My female star was digging and laying eggs at 2.30pm. now its 4.38pm and the intestine is still out. what should i do? :'(


----------

